# Danish Open 2010



## hr.mohr (Nov 5, 2009)

We're beginning planning for Danish Open 2010 and this time we will be competing in Denmark's 2nd largest city Aarhus.

We're working with 27-28 of February 2010 as a date but would like to know how many people would be attending before making it official.

(both city and date are 99% certain)


----------



## Annica (Nov 5, 2009)

hr.mohr said:


> We're beginning planning for Danish Open 2010 and this time we will be competing in Denmark's 2nd largest city Aarhus.
> 
> We're working with 27-28 of February 2010 as a date but would like to know how many people would be attending before making it official.
> 
> (both city and date are 99% certain)



Yay! If I can find decent prices on flights I'll go.


----------



## hr.mohr (Nov 11, 2009)

Yay! 

It's cheap to fly Norwegian from Stockholm to Copenhagen, but the train from Copenhagen to Aarhus cost almost the same 

Perhaps it will be possible to arrange some better transportation when we know who will attend.


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 11, 2009)

I will be there


----------



## hr.mohr (Nov 25, 2009)

The date, the city and the venue has been confirmed! 

Website will be opened this weekend and registration will be opened as soon as WCA approves this competition.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 25, 2009)

Same weekend as French Open


----------



## TheBB (Nov 25, 2009)

hr.mohr said:


> It's cheap to fly Norwegian from Stockholm to Copenhagen



Isn't that ironic, huh?


----------



## KConny (Nov 25, 2009)

Yay! Gunnar, it's time to go to Denmark again.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 25, 2009)

KConny said:


> Yay! Gunnar, it's time to go to Denmark again.



Can I join you this time?  Don't think I'll be at Mallorca this time..


----------



## Gunnar (Nov 25, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> KConny said:
> 
> 
> > Yay! Gunnar, it's time to go to Denmark again.
> ...



You know me. I can't miss a danish competition.


----------



## HALLU (Nov 25, 2009)

I might attend if I have the money  or if someone says I can drive with them from some place near Copenhagen (I live near Køge, which is near Copenhagen).. It will be my first event then


----------



## hr.mohr (Nov 26, 2009)

It's going to be awesome!

We're aiming at an almost full program, just excluding feet. And perhaps two rounds of OH and Pyraminx if we have enough time.

@TMOY:

Yeah, we has been working with this date for a while and did not know about French Open


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 26, 2009)

Gunnar said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > KConny said:
> ...


More reason for me to try to go


----------



## hr.mohr (Nov 30, 2009)

Yay! Registration has been opened!

http://cubing.dk/DanishOpen2010/

The schedule and time limits will be announced this week, so be sure to check the site.


----------



## hr.mohr (Dec 2, 2009)

Preliminary schedule and time limits has been added.

23 competitors has already registered on the first day!


----------



## KConny (Dec 8, 2009)

Lars and/or Mads: I didn't register for 5x5BLD, can some one fix that? And for the 4x4BLD, could we do three attempts as long as we don't use more than one hour? Thx ^^


----------



## LarsN (Dec 8, 2009)

KConny said:


> Lars and/or Mads: I didn't register for 5x5BLD, can some one fix that? And for the 4x4BLD, could we do three attempts as long as we don't use more than one hour? Thx ^^



I've fixed your entry to include 5x5BLD.

Considering how the times for 4x4x4BLD keeps getting lower I think the format best of 3 might be reasonable. I'll just check with Mads before I change anything.


----------



## hr.mohr (Dec 9, 2009)

Best of 3 within an hour sounds fine to me. 

I propose a format where you will be allowed to get a 2nd attempt if the 1st attempt is faster than 30min, and a 3rd attempt if the sum of the first two attempts are lower than 40min.


----------



## hr.mohr (Dec 9, 2009)

I've updated the website to include some travel information and some important information on admission.

The fee for competitors will be 100 DKR / 14 € and 25 DKR / 4 € for guests. Included in the fee for competitors are lunch on both Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 10, 2009)

Hmm... I'm tempted to go to this. I'll have to see.

PS 2 rounds of square-1 would make me go for sure


----------



## LarsN (Dec 10, 2009)

We are trying to squize in feet in the program, so 2 rounds of square-1 is unlikely to happen.

But you really should come. The venue is really awesome and I got a feeling the competition will be awesome too


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 10, 2009)

It's OK, I was being sarcastic more than anything  It'd be a nice way to relax after my exams.


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 6, 2010)

There will be prices!

Special logo stickers, some will remember that we had that for the first Danish Open, but this time there is color 

We are working on other prices as well but they have not yet been confirmed.

(Also check out my 1337 photoshop skillz in the poster that I made. It was great fun to do and I'm very pleased with the result.)


----------



## Shack (Jan 9, 2010)

think ill have to practise some more onehanded to win the stickers


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 9, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> There will be prices!
> 
> Special logo stickers, some will remember that we had that for the first Danish Open, but this time there is color
> 
> ...


Prizes? Damn. I want one (those stickers are cool!)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 9, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> (Also check out my 1337 photoshop skillz in the poster that I made. It was great fun to do and I'm very pleased with the result.)



Looks nice Mads! 
Maybe...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 9, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> There will be prices!
> 
> Special logo stickers, some will remember that we had that for the first Danish Open, but this time there is color
> 
> ...



Got the two faces of Danish cubing on there


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 13, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Got the two faces of Danish cubing on there



And my multi talented hands


----------



## Henrik (Jan 14, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Got the two faces of Danish cubing on there
> ...



Thanks.  

We have been at a few comps yea, and luckily Mads was at EC08 too to take those pics.

I love the poster, and stickers.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jan 14, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> (Also check out my 1337 photoshop skillz in the poster that I made. It was great fun to do and I'm very pleased with the result.)



Who is the girl ?


----------



## Henrik (Jan 14, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> hr.mohr said:
> 
> 
> > (Also check out my 1337 photoshop skillz in the poster that I made. It was great fun to do and I'm very pleased with the result.)
> ...



My sister.

Kirstine, she goes to alot of competitions with me. But her best performance has always been in the Magic event.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 14, 2010)

I love the poster too! 

Buus Aagaards for the win!


----------



## Henrik (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Olivér


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 20, 2010)

We have updated the schedule and added 3x3x3 feet as an event! (Probably for the first and last time in a Danish competition)

Registration will close at 19/02-10 or when we reach 70 competitors, we are currently at 55 registered competitors) 

And Thanks Olivér! Even though you are not going to Danish Open


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 20, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> And Thanks Olivér! Even though you are not going to Danish Open



I wanted to go, but I bought my plane ticket to Paris before you announced this competition. French Open is tradtitional for me.


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 20, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> hr.mohr said:
> 
> 
> > And Thanks Olivér! Even though you are not going to Danish Open
> ...



The same day we decided on a date was the day that French Open was announced. We actually talked about moving it, but it was too hard at such short notice. It's good to have traditions


----------



## LarsN (Jan 22, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> We have updated the schedule and added 3x3x3 feet as an event! (Probably for the first and last time in a Danish competition)
> 
> Registration will close at 19/02-10 or when *we reach 70 competitors*, we are currently at 55 registered competitors)



Final spots are going fast. Only 5 left !

Be sure to register for the biggest Danish Open ever.


----------



## deadalnix (Jan 22, 2010)

Fnny to see that it's with GAMES. They have many good stuffs, but I'm suspicious abouts the name they gave. what can be an « octahedron cube » ?


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 24, 2010)

Registration has reached 70 competitors and are now closed!

Now you guys knows who you have to beat in order to get your hands on the special stickers and other prices! Time to practice


----------



## LarsN (Feb 4, 2010)

More prizes have arrived:

Haiyan cube for the 3 best in:

2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 3x3x3OH, 3x3x3BLD

And a Haiyan cube for the winner of the remaining events.
And a Haiyan cube for the 3 best placed danes in 3x3x3.

Thank you Haiyan


----------



## hr.mohr (Feb 26, 2010)

Yay, competition starts tomorrow!

A bunch of us are going to Århus today and there is a big chance of an informal meeting somewhere in the lovely city later today.

We will be providing live results again, enjoy!


----------



## KConny (Feb 26, 2010)

Me, Gunnar and Simon will be at the hostel at about 20:00.


----------



## TMOY (Feb 27, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> We will be providing live results again, enjoy!


Is it a DNF competition, or are live results not working correctly ?


----------



## hr.mohr (Feb 27, 2010)

Only one completion in 5BLD, 21 minutes by Lars Nielsson 

But yeah, live results broke down


----------



## Henrik (Feb 27, 2010)

Also 4 people got a 4x4BLD Lars won that one with 10 min. something 
Erik A was 4th 7 sec from 3rd (Simon W.) But congrats to Simon, Erik and Lars for their first 4x4BLDs in comp.

Henrik


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 28, 2010)

The results say that Fabian Auroux got a 3.83 solve on the Rubik's Clock 

Or is it actually true?!!


----------



## Henrik (Mar 1, 2010)

No im pretty sure that its wrong, it might be 23 sec, not sure. (at work  )

Thanks for spotting, no one at the competition did on the resultsheets.


----------



## LarsN (Mar 1, 2010)

This was my best competition yet. I had lots of fun and nice results. Thanks to everyone for helping out.

Here's som dyk's:

- scrambling for a round of square-1 and then a round of megaminx when your tired, too warm and didn't drink enough can make you feel really bad?
- I most likely scrambled a megaminx while fully asleep?
- With this competition we more than doubled the number of official danish competitors?
- that Frank popped in almost every event including feet solving?
- that's actually quite normal and popping is no longer called popping but Franking?
- Macky came to Danish Open instead of french?
- I competed heads up with Macky in the 3x3 final and I "won" the second solve?
- Macky won the other 4 with sub 12 times, I think (I obviously didn't get the time to fully notice)?
- Both Macky and I got PB avg in the 3x3 final?
- A lot of competitors went to Macky's Pizza for dinner?
- Both Simon, Erik and I got our first competition 4x4BLD solves?
- Erik didn't make it to the 4x4BLD podium and I forgot to give him honourable mention? sorry 
- My first attempt for 5x5BLD was interupted by a radio suddenly tuning in on a german news channel, a janitor who kicked my arm while trying to stop the radio and a centerpiece pop? (DNF midsolve)
- My 5x5BLD attempts were filmed in case of WR (no pressure  )?
- I got PB 5x5BLD on the second attempt and that made me very happy?
- Henrik was very nervous in the 3x3 final and I ended up becoming the Danish Champion 2010 
- Camilla and I may be the worlds first husband and wife national champions?
- All of the 400+ muffins that Camilla made seemed to dissapear?
- And the wonderfull cubecake aswell?


----------



## Henrik (Mar 1, 2010)

Did you know:

Erik DNFed a solve with a slice turn, this was in Pyraminx
Trine sat the whole weekend typing in all results.
Sébastien was the one to find the most errors, Trine didn't like him in the end.
Sébastien didn't notice Fabians 3.83 clock "solve" (was 31 sec) (Type error)
All persons was in the same group all weekend, I was in group 1 in all events.
I might be the fastest person on 2x2 not using CLL/EG (I use LPO/SS)
I messed up in the finals, I had to manny nerves for the first two solves.
I lost a lot of DK records this weekend. 
This was a great comp.
Arnaud brought two of Ton's timers but brought back 3? 
Arnaud hopefully had a good weekend, his last comp in Europe for some time.
Macky did 5x5 
Frank-ing is very common for Frank
Macky would have won the FMC with 30 moves, if he had not written the inverse solution.
Many hated the FMC scramble
I hope to see all of you competitors again.


----------



## guusrs (Mar 1, 2010)

Henrik said:


> Did you know:
> Macky won the FMC with 30 moves, if he had not written the inverse solution.
> Many hated the FMC scramble



Well, that's a great solve for Macky!
I'd like to give this scramble a try.
Do you have it somewhere?
Thanx!
Gus


----------



## LarsN (Mar 1, 2010)

Fewest moves scramble:

B' F' L2 U2 F L B' D' U' B D' L2 B R' D' L B R2 D (19)

I got 47. Found several 7 moves 2x2x2 blocks and then everything went wrong. But I blame that on my FMC skills


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 1, 2010)

Henrik said:


> I might be the fastest person on 2x2 not using CLL/EG (I use LPO/SS)



John Tamanas,
Phil Thomas,
Sam Boyles(you are tied with him). 

I know for a fact those guys didn't use CLL.


----------



## Henrik (Mar 1, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Henrik said:
> 
> 
> > I might be the fastest person on 2x2 not using CLL/EG (I use LPO/SS)
> ...



Cool I had no idea so I guessed. What method(s) did they use?

another did you know:

The youngest judge judging alone was 9 years old, and he did a great job.
Two different Megaminx'es lost one pink edge tile each during scrambling/ walking to the timer.
Both tiles where found, the last 5 min. before we shut of the lights for the night Sunday.


----------



## biohead (Mar 1, 2010)

I left Macky at a danish train station a little before midnight, bought him a ticket and said "take the next train, the airport is that way" and left him...
Hope he took the right train (and that he is still alive...)


----------



## Escher (Mar 1, 2010)

Henrik said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Henrik said:
> ...



John Tamanas and Sam Boyles used Ortega, and Phil Thomas used OFOTA iirc.


----------



## Stini (Mar 1, 2010)

I got 31 on that fewest moves scramble. I found a nice start, but the ending could have been better.

Solution: F' U' L B2 U' B D2 L z2 U2 F U F' U' F' U' F L U' R U L' U' R' F' L' B' U' B L U2 L'

I used R' pre-move:

2x2x3: F' U' L B2 U' B D2 L z2

F2L: U2 F U F' U' F' U' F U2 F'

Solve edges: F U. F' L' B' U' B L U2 (3 moves cancelled)

Insert U L U' R U L' U' R' at the dot to solve the corners, cancelling two moves.


----------



## Erik (Mar 1, 2010)

Did you know?

- I got my first 4x4 BLD!!!!! The last part of the solve is on video. I somehow +2-ed it xD
- After that I also gave 5x5 a shot, the result was not even as bad as I expected, must've done some wrong setup moves, most centres and wings were correct
- also I finally got my sub-20 OH avg  after 18,19,19,24 I thought like 'nooo not again' but still managed to get 20.03 on the last solve with 6 seconds V-perm xD
- FMC was fail
- Feet was fail, first solve 3 moves to go on G perm, somehow messed up so I could start all over but had the cross and a pair already made...
- the level of 2x2 was crazy? I ended 4th with a sub-4 average...
- I won the flødeboller race by 2 seconds?  
- after that I wasn't very hungry anymore....
- Thanks to Jesper for letting a LOT of people stay at his place!
- 4 people in a 2 person bed is a bit too much?
- 3x3 was total FAIL
- Nora made it to her first finals?  so proud of her


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 1, 2010)

Escher said:


> Henrik said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...


sam used LBL 

phil used tons of methods, guimond/ss/ofota/ortega. He may have used a CLL here or there, but he was definitely a huge fan of PBLs (david's idol)


----------



## guusrs (Mar 1, 2010)

LarsN said:


> Fewest moves scramble:
> 
> B' F' L2 U2 F L B' D' U' B D' L2 B R' D' L B R2 D (19)
> 
> I got 47. Found several 7 moves 2x2x2 blocks and then everything went wrong. But I blame that on my FMC skills



Hi Lars,

I tried the scamble, result : 
U F D F D' F D F' D' F D F2 D2 L F2 L2 F L2 U' F D' R F' U2 F2 L D R' (*28*)
(in ± 45min)

explanation: 
on inverse scramble:
pre-scramble-move: U'
almost 2x2x3: R D' L' F2 U2 F R' D (8)
F2L: F' U L2 F' L2 F2 L' D (16)
LL: D F2 D' F' D F D' F' D F' D' F' (27)
premove correction: U' (28)
The regular scramble looked pretty sh!!t to me, but Teewu found a nice start on it.
Gus


----------



## Carrot (Mar 1, 2010)

My solution for the fewest moves event xD:
L F R L' B R D R' F L' U2 B2 D B' U2 B D B' U z2 // a 2x2x2 block that I expan to triple x-cross by using keyhole...

U B' U' B L U L' B' U' B2 U2 B' U' B U' B' U' R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 //last pair + LL
bad edges, insert last pair, sune, A-perm... can anyone find a better last pair+ LL? because 26 moves sounds like a bit too much for last pair+ LL XD

total: 45 moves


----------



## Stini (Mar 2, 2010)

Odder, even the obvious speedsolving way is shorter than that 
Insert pair: U B' U2 B U' B' U B
OLL: F' L' B L' B' L2 F
PLL: F U' B U2 F' U F U2 F' B' (24 moves total, counting the cancellation)

I don't see why you orient edges if you solve the LL with OLL+PLL anyway. If you orient edges, try to do the LL with one-look or do something like in Heise method.

You could also try different ways of pairing and just play around, something like this: U L U' F U2 F' U L' B' U2 B which solves last pair+OLL and leaves only 3-corners, which you can solve with either PLL or commutator insertion.


----------



## LarsN (Mar 2, 2010)

Here are just a few pictures from the prize ceremony and a few videos from the final, including Macky's happy dance and Erik and Franks flødebolle race.

http://perff.dk/DanishOpen2010/


----------



## Carrot (Mar 2, 2010)

Stini said:


> Odder, even the obvious speedsolving way is shorter than that
> Insert pair: U B' U2 B U' B' U B
> OLL: F' L' B L' B' L2 F
> PLL: F U' B U2 F' U F U2 F' B' (24 moves total, counting the cancellation)
> ...



I don't know full OLL ^^ So I had to do something else xD


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 2, 2010)

Lars! Congratulations on your successful 4x4x4 blind and your 5x5x5 blind NR! Nice job! 

Someone should check out the 4x4x4 blind results. Looks messy.


----------



## LarsN (Mar 2, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Lars! Congratulations on your successful 4x4x4 blind and your 5x5x5 blind NR! Nice job!
> 
> Someone should check out the 4x4x4 blind results. Looks messy.



Thanks Olivér! Now you don't have to be confused anymore 

The 4x4x4BLD is a NR too, but yeah the results are at bit messy but we're working on it


----------



## Slash (Mar 2, 2010)

Erik said:


> Did you know?
> 
> *- I got my first 4x4 BLD!!!!! The last part of the solve is on video. I somehow +2-ed it xD
> - 3x3 was total FAIL*
> - Nora made it to her first finals?  so proud of her



you should better start practicing BLD more
(btw will you upload that video on youtube?)
also, congrats to Nora!!!!


----------

